# PC Gaming on a Projector?



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I play a lot of different game types, from Crysis and Half-Life 2 to Oblivion to Warcraft 3 to upcoming Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3. I've always wanted to get a projector and game on a _real_ big screen (not to mention that my computer could finally become an asset to my sex life for a change, lol).

I've always wondered, is it worth it? I've heard that visual effects always suffer on a projector. This is the projector I've got my eye on.

It's connector is VGA (not DVI), but I don't know whether or not to care about that. I have an adapter. The resolution only goes up to 1280 x 720, so at that low of resolution is there even a difference between VGA and DVI?

Once again, I'm just wanting to ask people who have tried this before, even if it was just for home theater, if it's as cool as it sounds. Were you disappointed or satisfied with your projector? Is it only worthwhile for movies, or do games benefit just as much?


----------



## nakquada (Apr 30, 2008)

I find that I use my projector for gaming a lot. However, for FPS games a monitor is much more efficient. And you would need to sit a good way back from the projector any way. What I did find to be the best fun was setting up steering wheels + pedals, loading up Need For Speed/DIRT/Flatout, and having a good bash-up 

Depends on your playing style. If you have the hardware to play games, say and nVidia GeForce 9800GX2, then you will be abusing the hardware by playing it on such crappy resolutions. Anti-Aliasing is virtually unnoticable if you have it on, due to the pixel stretch rate on the projector. Get a good HD projector to fix these issues, but if you already have an LCD monitor thats 22+ inches or so, then stick with that.

You could always have the projector connected, get yourself a media centre remote, and set things up in Windows Media Centre to chillax for a wee bit.

Hope this helps!


----------

